# Unleash Creativity and Boost Web Traffic With PulseID Online Print Designer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The PulseID Online Designer now allows customers to not only customize their garments on the Web, but also offers a visually engaging experience as the customers create their own personalized artwork. This --based design solution integrates into your existing company’s website and enhances your customers’ shopping experience.

With this easy-to-use software, there is no need to learn complicated graphic software or photo-editing programs. Customers can personalize their own apparel within their Internet browser, tablet or mobile device. There are a variety of tools that are available to provide users with the detail and quality they desire. 

With this software, users can create and personalize their design, view and confirm it on a product, and save the print-ready file to any server that can be accessed by any machine operator worldwide.

The PulseID Online Designer contains an integrated cart system that allows users to create different personalized garments within a single order. The print designer connects to your website and allows customers to quickly and efficiently check out once their order is complete. This system connects to PayPal for simple transaction management.

The PulseID Online has two available options, The standard edition and the Enterprise edition. The Standard edition is hosted by Pulse and links directly to and from your existing site. This edition also comes with an easy-to-use administrator that manages your orders, garment setups, designs library and more. 

The Enterprise edition is hosted directly on your own server and can be flawlessly embedded into your website. With this option you also are able to exchange information and designs between your existing website and ordering system through Pulse’s API. By implementing either Online Designer option, it provides your organization with increased efficiency and reduced production errors.

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us 

Hirsch is a national distributor of Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and Automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, Seit textile lasers and Adelco Textile Dryers.


----------

